# plowing with a 2500 hd crew cab short box



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

plowing with a 2500 hd crew cab short box looking a a crew cab and double cab i mean as long as its got the snow plow prep group ? i wanna use my 8.6 mvp3


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ok


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Get good tires.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah for this reg cab that i have im gonna bf good rich ko2


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

???????? Is there a question in there somewhere?


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

LOL, I threw in a “tires” response, get this thread going in the wrong direction quickly, his original post seemed kinda boring and dull.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JustJeff said:


> ???????? Is there a question in there somewhere?


nope just a statement...


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

im just asking a question


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> im just asking a question


And whats the question?


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

It will hold the blade, and it will push snow.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Don't know if this answers the question, but I have a crew cab short box duramax that plows just fine. I have a straight blade but it would handle a v plow all the same. There are times that I wish it would turn sharper but the same could be said about any pickup. It does turn better than the extended cab long bed I had before it though. I should add I don't have plow prep as they didn't offer it on extended or crew cabs with a diesel in 03.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah i saw the plow prep when i built it


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a crew cab short box duramax that I run a 9.6 mvp3 on just fine.

I also have a double cab long bed 6.0L that I run a 9.6 mvp3 on just fine.

Neither one has plow prep on it.

Not sure if I answered your question as I am still not clear on what the question is or if there even is a question?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Brndnstffrd said:


> I should add I don't have plow prep as they didn't offer it on extended or crew cabs with a diesel in 03.


They did. I had an o3 extended cab duramax with plow prep years ago.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

im asking how people like it


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I'll add my my pennies of observation:
My Silverado is an extended cab long box and my F250 is an extended cab short box. The Ford has better traction plowing 2WD without weight in back than the Chevy. I presume this is because of the shorter WB.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> im asking how people like it


I love plowing in a double/ crew cab...

All types of room for activities!!!!

Seriously, I I went from day cab, to to a cab and a half, to a crew.

4 crew cabs later, I will say I have never looked back.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

now whats the wheel base on the a crew with short box


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What year truck?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> now whats the wheel base on the a crew with short box


I would assume similar to the long box extended cab.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Do some of the new ones have,5.5' box?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Not in a 3/4 ton.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Philbilly2 said:


> They did. I had an o3 extended cab duramax with plow prep years ago.


Maybe it was just the crew cabs that it wasnt offered with. Idr exactly though, I just remember for some reason I was told it wasn't available.

Edit: Looking back maybe it was the long bed I was thinking of. Idk been a long time since I've looked into it.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

it would be a 2018 im gonna check Chevy website


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Maybe it was just the crew cabs that it wasnt offered with. Idr exactly though, I just remember for some reason I was told it wasn't available.
> 
> Edit: Looking back maybe it was the long bed I was thinking of. Idk been a long time since I've looked into it.


I believe you are correct on the crew cabs did not have the VYU RPO code as an option.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> it would be a 2018 im gonna check Chevy website


Don't know about 2018' but if they have not changed the frame and it is still the K2xx platform from the 2017 it should be 153"


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

153.7 WB


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

So, I'm not current on trucks. 
My buddy bought what I thought was a crew cab Silverado because he has a 1 year old. He went to put the child seat in the back and there's no room for his daughters legs. Did he actually buy a double cab? This leads me to my next question. Did the double cab replace the extended cab?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> So, I'm not current on trucks.
> My buddy bought what I thought was a crew cab Silverado because he has a 1 year old. He went to put the child seat in the back and there's no room for his daughters legs. Did he actually buy a double cab? This leads me to my next question. Did the double cab replace the extended cab?


Yes, gm made the extended cabs 4 regular doors now. They call the extended a double cab and the full sized doors a crew cab.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Yes, gm made the extended cabs 4 regular doors now. They call the extended a double cab and the full sized doors a crew cab.


I'll have to ask him what he bought. I think it's a couple years old.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Full "Crew Cab" Door










New "Double Cab" Door

My kids car seat fits just fine in the back of my double cab.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> I'll have to ask him what he bought. I think it's a couple years old.


2014 on a half ton
2015 on a 3/4 and 1 ton

That was the body break that they changed to full rear for at.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Service body on the white one? 
He said the seat hits the back of the front seat and no additional room for legs. 
I told him to look at other child seats. Cheaper than a truck.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Service body on the white one?
> He said the seat hits the back of the front seat and no additional room for legs.
> I told him to look at other child seats. Cheaper than a truck.


Yes, service box, that is my daily driver.

My car seat hits the back of the front seat on my crew cab too.

Put it on the passenger side a move the seat foward a couple clicks is all I do...


----------



## snowplow'd (Feb 15, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have a crew cab short box duramax that I run a 9.6 mvp3 on just fine.
> 
> I also have a double cab long bed 6.0L that I run a 9.6 mvp3 on just fine.
> 
> ...


thats what i wanted to hear... i don't have the plow prep and I'm putting a mvp3 on mine as well... do you know what your front gawr is?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

snowplow'd said:


> thats what i wanted to hear... i don't have the plow prep and I'm putting a mvp3 on mine as well... do you know what your front gawr is?


For some reason, these are the numbers that stick out in my head, but I can look in the am before I leave for work.

5200 on the duramax and 4800 on the 6.0 ???

Could be way wrong too.


----------



## snowplow'd (Feb 15, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> For some reason, these are the numbers that stick out in my head, but I can look in the am before I leave for work.
> 
> 5200 on the duramax and 4800 on the 6.0 ???
> 
> Could be way wrong too.


ya my duramax has 5200lb but i was told there are 3 different front ends 5200 5600 and 6000 i was just curious which one you were running the mvp3 on cause I'm going to be running it on a 5200


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Plow prep front GAWR for gas crew short is 5200lbs, diesel are all 6000lbs for all cabs. If you have anything less on diesel, then no plow prep. Gas, some 2500 hd wheelbases, and all 1 ton gas have a 5600lbs plow prep front GAWR.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

snowplow'd said:


> ya my duramax has 5200lb but i was told there are 3 different front ends 5200 5600 and 6000 i was just curious which one you were running the mvp3 on cause I'm going to be running it on a 5200


Checked this am before I hit the road...

Duramax is a 5200 
and
6.oL is a 4800


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> Checked this am before I hit the road...
> 
> Duramax is a 5200
> and
> 6.oL is a 4800


And I also should add, the 6.0L truck is a SRW 1 ton


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> yeah for this reg cab that i have im gonna bf good rich ko2


But he said "good" tires


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

This is when I would use the "dislike" button or the button I recommended in the H&S thread...


----------



## Dean McComb (Dec 1, 2017)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> im asking how people like it


I have an 8'-6" Meyer Super V2 on a 2018 Chevy Duramax crew cab shortbox. I oredered it with the plow prep package and I'm very happy with the setup. I have a box behind the wheel wells that weighs 600 pounds with the tube sand in it.


----------

